# Need Advice...



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

Was trying to do the right thing for my piranha I have on the way .... After reading all your guys posts about soaking thier food.... And accidently ordered this http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000255PF8/ref=oss_product off of amazon.... I cant use it can I?


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

well im no expert but i wouldnt use it just by the fact that it is intended for marine fish and the chemicals are diferent because they target other types of fish.
as far as it harming your fish i have no idea but if it was me i wouldnt use it.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Should be just fine, I think they are essentially the same thing with different packaging.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I wouldn't risk it. But then again I don't use any of that crap.


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

yea true i was looking at those today and they are expensive plus shipping.
if your looking for vitamins to enhance color and health i think your better of with pallets or vitamin flakes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

ugh... conflicting information... I mean it is a $10 bottle or a $100 fish. if it is in question id rather be throwing the bottle away... but dont want to throw it away if it will be just the same... I looked it up and they have the marine vitamin and then the saltwater vitamin.....


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

well joedizzle is more experienced in this so if he says your fine then go for it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You can get just as good if not better coloration just by feeding a wide variety of foods.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree with Joe on this one. Alot of fish pellets contain kelp etc and vitamins are vitamins. There is no such thing as salt water vitamins and fresh water vitamins, lol. This product is completely safe for your fish. Dont waste it, use it


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> I wouldn't risk it. But then again I don't use any of that crap.


Me neither.

They don't get that stuff in the wild...
I say just feed 'em a variety of good quality foods.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

alright so I am going to use this vitamin... one quick question.. for a 3-4" ruby red spilo.... what size cichlid pellets should I get for it??? and might have to hide them in his food depending what AS feeds thier P's


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Theres always Ebay or sell it to your lfs if you dont decide to use it but dont want to waste it as well.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

AS would be feeding them feeder gold fish. pretty much all lfs do.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I've heard the fw and sw ones are the same though Im not sure if it is true or not. You could try contacting Kent to see if they can give you advice as they should know what differnce there is if any. I wouldn't think it would hurt if it is a bit differnt but then again I don't know how much of a differnce there actually is.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

your good,

almost the same crap


----------

